# Al Sharpton on Tiger Woods....lol



## got14u (Dec 10, 2009)

Well he may have said this....lol

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']The Rev. Al Sharpton held a press conference today to blast Tiger Woods for the lack of diversity among his mistresses. Sharpton claims that the lack of African-American women among Woods’ harem will have a negative affect on the black community, specifically young black girls.

“Why is it that a man who calls himself black can’t bring himself to cheat on his wife with a black woman?” said Sharpton, speaking to a group of supporters in Harlem . “What does it say to young black girls everywhere when you pass them over? Shame on you, Tiger Woods. What would your daddy say?”

Sharpton, who has long championed taking black women as mistresses, said that today’s black athletes need to stop neglecting black women when it comes to extramarital affairs, and should follow the examples of positive black role models such as Jesse Jackson and Martin Luther King, Jr., both of whom cheated on their wives with black women. Sharpton also stressed that cheating with African-American women would help the black community financially by giving black girls the chance to sell their stories to tabloids and gossip magazines.

Added Sharpton, “I’m not asking you to not cheat on your wives, I’m just asking you to give back to your own community.”[/font]


----------



## mr mac (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah...that sounds just like Sharpton.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL. You sure he didn't say that? It sounds like something he would say


----------



## k5yac (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, that absolutely sounds like him.


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 10, 2009)

Please tell me he said that.  It doesn't matter I guess, that is how I see him anyway.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tiger gave... beyond the community.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Why is this in the jokes room?


----------



## got14u (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL...I thought it was hilarious. I really could see him saying that tho.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

I was kidding.  It sounds like something he would legitimately say.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

Totally Al all the way - I can see him standing at a podiem and waiving his arms as he yells those words into a mic
LOL


----------



## john3198 (Dec 11, 2009)

I like it.


----------

